# RDTA Revel



## BigAnt (18/11/14)

*Revel RDTA*
A combination of a dripper and an atomizer. The Revel has the bottom of a dual coil dripper and a top as a tank. But then again, it's not really the same. When you press on the drip tip, liquid will be pressed down to the bottom dripper. Revel has the possibillity to adjust either one or two dripping holes from the tank to the dripping atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/11/14)

BigAnt said:


> *Revel RDTA*
> A combination of a dripper and an atomizer. The Revel has the bottom of a dual coil dripper and a top as a tank. But then again, it's not really the same. When you press on the drip tip, liquid will be pressed down to the bottom dripper. Revel has the possibillity to adjust either one or two dripping holes from the tank to the dripping atomizer.



Thats awesome. Kind of a bf atty without the bf. Interesting


----------



## dannler (18/11/14)

Group buy!!! Ha ha


----------



## BigAnt (18/11/14)

There is a video but not a review.


----------



## dannler (18/11/14)

BigAnt said:


> There is a video but not a review.



Damn....fingernails...


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

So basically its another version of the big dripper and/or the 3D dripper, I like


----------

